# 가료 치료



## slowlikemolasses

What's the difference between 가료 and 치료?


----------



## lsl

가료- I never heard of this word
치료-is treatment or healing process (this word is used very often)


----------



## Rance

They mean the same.
Main difference is that the Koreans use 치료(治療) and the Japanese use 가료(加療).


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Do Koreans use 가료 when discussing Japanese medical treatments?


----------



## Rance

가료 does not mean Japanese medical treatments.
It's just 일본식 한자 meaning exact same thing as 치료 which should be avoided.
치료 is better choice for Korean.
But there are old people who do use 가료 because they got Japanese education when they were young.


----------

